# Nostril concern



## AndyBudgie (Jul 6, 2017)

I have what I believe to be a male budgie that has one of its nostrils white. It looks like it may be clogged but I'm not sure if it's just white colored and it looks clogged and really just an illusion. The bird is acting pretty normal. I know ceres can change color..not sure if I should go to the vet or not.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi! :welcome: to Talk Budgies

The picture you attached is not clear enough to see the problem. If you are concerned the nare may be clogged, then the best thing to do is take your budgie to an Avian Vet for a check up.

Avian Vets have special training to determine the cause of symptoms resulting from illness or trauma. 
This is important as "regular" vets will often overlook symptoms that are quickly obvious to an Avian Vet.
When you rely on anyone who has not had training in Avian diagnosis and care, you may be delaying effective treatment. 
This can prolong suffering that may be avoidable.
The bird will often require a more intense, prolonged treatment with a poorer chance of full recovery than it would have if you seek prompt professional diagnosis and treatment at the first sign of illness.

Having your budgie examined by an Avian Vet allows you to develop a good relationship with the vet in case your bird needs care for an injury or illness in the future. Additionally, it is always helpful for the vet to have a baseline for your bird to refer to should it need future treatment.

Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, all of the How To Guides, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.

These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.

Site Guidelines
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/333106-posting-forums.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/388145-lets-talk-budgies.html
How-To Guides
FAQs Frequently Asked Questions
Budgie Articles
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295001-list-stickies.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295033-prepared-veterinary-care-expense.html
Avian First Aid
Why Quarantine?

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-general-budgie-info/227841-50-common-budgie-dangers-watch-out.html

http://talkbudgies.com/budgie-breeding/327881-heartfelt-plea-forum-members-new-old.html

http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/24411-cage-sizes.html
http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/31719-essentials-great-cage.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/339826-resource-directory.html

When you upload pictures as thumbnail attachments directly from your computer, tablet or phone, the forum automatically defaults to landscape.

To upload full-sized pictures with the proper orientation, please use a photo-sharing service such as PhotoBucket and follow the steps in these instructions:
http://talkbudgies.com/how-guides/175818-how-post-pictures-photobucket.html

For gender and/or mutation help - Lighting and Angle DOES matter

By the way, all photos entered in any of our forum contests must be a full-size photo and not a thumbnail attachment so it's good to know how to upload them! 

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!

Glad you decided to join us and looking forward to seeing you around the forums.

:wave:*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi Andy and :welcome: to the forums!

You have a very handsome boy  The dark blue rest of the cere indicates that he is definitely male. Only female ceres change colour drastically, so if you're concerned (and especially if you're concerned about a blockage in the name, which I am unable to see from the photo) then you should take him to the avian vet. Drastic cere colour changes can be indicative of more serious problems in male budgies, so when in doubt, check it out! 

Also, be sure to read through the forum's many Budgie Articles and "stickies" (threads "stuck" to the top of each subform for easy reference) to ensure you're up to date on all the best practices for budgie care! 

If you have any questions after reading through everything, be sure to ask as we'd love to help :thumbsup:

Cheers! :wave:


----------



## AndyBudgie (Jul 6, 2017)

Yea I know the pic isnt the best. He doesn't like being held. I guess I will take him in.


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

I agree with the above. Even when certain birds don't like being caught and held, if their health and wellbeing depends on it, then we must. They do get through it just fine . Please let us know what the avian vet says! Keep us updated on how your little guy is doing .


----------

